# What parts should I add or replace?



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm a student and am on a 500$ budget but am willing to go 600$ if its really worth it. I've done a bit of research since this is my very first build I don't know much. But after reading some forums on 500$ budgets I've found these two. Are there any parts I should replace if so with what? Or suggest me a altogether? I appreciate any help I get.
Computer case – Thermaltake Versa H22

Motherboard – Gigabyte AM3+ AMD DDR3 1333 760G Micro ATX GA-78LMT

 Video Card – EVGA GeForce GTX 950 2GB SSC

Processor – AMD FX-6300 6-Core Processor Black Edition

RAM – Crucial 8GB Single DDR3

Hard Drive – Seagate 1TB Desktop HDD SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache

CD Drive – Asus 24x DVD-RW

Power supply – EVGA 500w W1 80+
Or 
Computer case - Thermaltake Versa H22 Window CA-1B3-00M1WN-00 Mid-tower Computer Chassis
Processor – AMD FX-8350 8-Core Black Edition

Motherboard – Gigabyte AM3+ AMD Micro ATX GA-78LMT-USB3

Video Card – ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 960 Overclocked 4 GB

RAM – Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB Single

Power Supply – EVGA 500W

  Hard Drive – Seagate 1TB

CD Drive – Asus 24x DVD-RW


----------



## Jborg (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> I'm a student and am on a 500$ budget but am willing to go 600$ if its really worth it. I've done a bit of research since this is my very first build I don't know much. But after reading some forums on 500$ budgets I've found these two. Are there any parts I should replace if so with what? Or suggest me a altogether? I appreciate any help I get.
> Computer case – Thermaltake Versa H22
> 
> Motherboard – Gigabyte AM3+ AMD DDR3 1333 760G Micro ATX GA-78LMT
> ...



What are you trying to do with the rig? Gaming? General Tasks? Would help to know what you want to do.

Also just to throw it out there.... One of the most important things when buying an FX processor is making sure the motherboard you choose has a quality power phase design with at least a 6+2 design.... I would try and lean towards a 990FX board, however those will be a bit more pricey.  I don't want to be the guy who recommends intel right away over an AMD build...  as I have a couple well running AMD rigs doing what I need.

We first need to know what you want to do before anything else.


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

Jborg said:


> What are you trying to do with the rig? Gaming? General Tasks? Would help to know what you want to do.
> 
> Also just to throw it out there.... One of the most important things when buying an FX processor is making sure the motherboard you choose has a quality power phase design with at least a 6+2 design.... I would try and lean towards a 990FX board, however those will be a bit more pricey.  I don't want to be the guy who recommends intel right away over an AMD build...  as I have a couple well running AMD rigs doing what I need.
> 
> We first need to know what you want to do before anything else.


I want to use this rig for gaming but nothing VERY serious


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> I want to use this rig for gaming but nothing VERY serious


Either rig should work. For basic gaming an Octa-core CPU won't give you an edge, so the first one kinda looks better.

If nothing serious, then simply get a 120GB SSD to install the OS, throw in a second 8GB stick to run RAM in dual-channel and you are pretty much set for the next few years.



Jborg said:


> Also just to throw it out there.... One of the most important things when buying an FX processor is making sure the motherboard you choose has a quality power phase design with at least a 6+2 design.... I would try and lean towards a 990FX board, however those will be a bit more pricey. I don't want to be the guy who recommends intel right away over an AMD build... as I have a couple well running AMD rigs doing what I need.


This board has decent 4+1 power phases, and is officially compatible with an FX-6200 (which has higher max TDP than FX-6300). Overclocking on this board is somewhat questionable, but with listed requirements I don't even think it is necessary at all.


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> If nothing serious, then simply get a 120GB SSD to install the OS, throw in a second 8GB stick to run RAM in dual-channel and you are pretty much set for the next few years.
> 
> 
> This board has decent 4+1 power phases, and is officially compatible with an FX-6200 (which has higher max TDP than FX-6300). Overclocking on this board is somewhat questionable, but with listed requirements I don't even think it is necessary at all.


A game I will be playing a lot is GTA v will it give me good frames on medium to high quality? Since this is my first rig I feel safe dropping around 500 to 600.
I wanna be able to play games and it run smooth ya know?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)

GTA V is CPU intensive, I can play it smooth on high/very high, textures highest with FXAA on, GTX770M + i7-4700HQ.
I just don't know much about AMD CPU's.


----------



## Jborg (Mar 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Either rig should work. For basic gaming an Octa-core CPU won't give you an edge, so the first one kinda looks better.
> 
> If nothing serious, then simply get a 120GB SSD to install the OS, throw in a second 8GB stick to run RAM in dual-channel and you are pretty much set for the next few years.
> 
> ...



Just speaking from experience and past mistakes.... I initially had a 500W EVGA Silver PSU and my FX 8350 rig would not even boot with that PSU... Using a GTX 760. Had to upgrade to a 650W.
You can get away with a 4+1 sure.... but I ran into all sorts of problems.... initially with that, so that's why I mention that at least..... Everybody who is buying an FX processor needs to be educated on that whole power phase system, just due to the fact of how much problems it caused me.

I did play GTA V quite a bit on my rig when using the FX 8350 combined with a GTX 970, and I was getting anywhere from 35-60fps, average FPS was mid 40s. I was playing on High detail mostly.
You wont be able to turn the textures above Normal quality with that GTX 950 with 2G.... It limits you based on VRAM.

I can say however, playing with a GTX 760 and FX 8350, GTA V is playable for sure on Medium detail, with textures set to normal.




P4-630 said:


> GTA V is CPU intensive, I can play it smooth on high/very high with FXAA on, GTX770M + i7-4700HQ.
> I just don't know much about AMD CPU's.



This is definitely true... I noticed my FPS is much more stable using an i5 over an FX 8350, and average fps is usually 55-60FPS on my i5.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2016)

Jborg said:


> Just speaking from experience and past mistakes.... I initially had a 500W EVGA Silver PSU and my FX 8350 rig would not even boot with that PSU... Using a GTX 760. Had to upgrade to a 650W.



That can't be right. It must have been something wrong with it.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 16, 2016)

Jborg said:


> Just speaking from experience and past mistakes.... I initially had a 500W EVGA Silver PSU and my FX 8350 rig would not even boot with that PSU... Using a GTX 760. Had to upgrade to a 650W.
> You can get away with a 4+1 sure.... but I ran into all sorts of problems.... initially with that, so that's why I mention that at least..... Everybody who is buying an FX processor needs to be educated on that whole power phase system, just due to the fact of how much problems it caused me.
> 
> I did play GTA V quite a bit on my rig when using the FX 8350 combined with a GTX 970, and I was getting anywhere from 35-60fps, average FPS was mid 40s. I was playing on High detail mostly.
> ...



FX-8350 + GTX 760 = 125W + 170W = 295W max TDP
FX-6300 + GTX 950 = 95W + 90W = 185W max TDP

The rest of the components cannot consume more than 100W combined, so I am guessing that your 500W unit was faulty or something. I currently have a EVGA 500W (80+ White, not even bronze), powering my current rig (<< specs in sig)

It is also worth mentioning that not all power phases are created equal, but I would definitely put more trust into Gigabyte over MSI, AsRock or ECS with 3+1 or 4+1 design.


----------



## Jborg (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry ill just stop talking I guess. I don't know shit.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> I'm a student and am on a 500$ budget but am willing to go 600$ if its really worth it. I've done a bit of research since this is my very first build I don't know much. But after reading some forums on 500$ budgets I've found these two. Are there any parts I should replace if so with what? Or suggest me a altogether? I appreciate any help I get.
> Computer case – Thermaltake Versa H22
> 
> Motherboard – Gigabyte AM3+ AMD DDR3 1333 760G Micro ATX GA-78LMT
> ...


 Well those are ok but I can give you a few other suggestions to help maximize the rig at the 500-600mark.

~$600

i5 4460
Asus B85 R2.0
8gb Gskill 1600 (2x4gb)
Western Digital 1tb 7200RPM
Deepool Tesseract Case
EVGA 600B PSU
PowerColor R9 380
Asus DVD

With this build, the total is $607.92 before shipping (Before rebates) and comes with a free game.  That will be a much better overall performing system than the others with the CPU delivering more than enough for GTA 5 and others and the GPU being enough to deliver 1080p 60hz on high settings with most games.

If you want to save money, you can swap out a few parts (Motherboard and CPU) and do the following:
i3 4170
Gigabyte B85

That would drop the total down to ~$542.92 (Before rebates)

If you want to get closer to $500, try this swap.
Athlon 870K With AMD Cool and Quiet Cooler
Gigabyte A88X D3HP

That would drop the total down to ~$529.92 (Before rebates)

Much lower or going with the older AM3+ revisions might not be the best idea in this case mostly because they are getting quite old and the newer FM2+ lineup has better single threaded performance which is going to benefit a bit more in games.  If I was you, I would definitely consider the top option ($600) because that will give you a very solid gaming PC that will last you quite a few years.  If your having trouble deciding to spend that much just move down a notch or two.  Those parts are good quality in each build so they will last you awhile.


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Well those are ok but I can give you a few other suggestions to help maximize the rig at the 500-600mark.
> 
> ~$600
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Mar 16, 2016)

Go for a Intel Rig , So many issue with AMD boards not having enough powers phases / vrms to power the cpu's properly


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 16, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Much lower or going with the older AM3+ revisions might not be the best idea in this case mostly because they are getting quite old and the newer FM2+ lineup has better single threaded performance which is going to benefit a bit more in games. If I was you, I would definitely consider the top option ($600) because that will give you a very solid gaming PC that will last you quite a few years. If your having trouble deciding to spend that much just move down a notch or two. Those parts are good quality in each build so they will last you awhile.


Definitely. $600 can go a long way. I'd rather go with a much newer hardware, if my budget allows it.
With an additional investment of $50-60 you could even go as high as moderate Skylake build (i5-6500 + B150 board, GTX960 4G, 8GB DDR4-2133 and a 128GB SSD with 1TB HDD). It will pay off in the long run (will probably save more on electrical bill over 1 year).


EDIT:
Where are you located? If you are in US, then @EarthDog has some Skylake parts for sale in *this* thread. It may actually be a decent start for a good gaming/workstation build without breaking the wallet.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

i like FX 6300 + GTX 960/950
RAM DDR 3 1600MHz Cl9 at least

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor  ($105.39 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard  ($66.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory  ($37.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($45.89 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 960 4GB Video Card  ($209.99 @ Micro Center)
*Case:* Deepcool TESSERACT BF ATX Mid Tower Case  ($35.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($33.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $521.83
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-03-16 11:22 EDT-0400

or

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor  ($98.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock 970M PRO3 Micro ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard  ($51.98 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory  ($37.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($45.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 950 2GB Superclocked Video Card  ($149.99 @ B&H) 
*Case:* Deepcool TESSERACT BF ATX Mid Tower Case  ($35.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($33.98 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $454.71
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-03-16 11:32 EDT-0400_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> 760G


*NO*


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($62.98 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($37.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($45.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 950 2GB Superclocked Video Card  ($149.99 @ B&H) 
*Case:* Deepcool TESSERACT BF ATX Mid Tower Case  ($35.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($33.98 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $556.81
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-03-16 12:13 EDT-0400_


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($62.98 @ Newegg)
> ...


This build will run games at HQ with good frame rate? Its in a really good price range


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> This build will run games at HQ with good frame rate? Its in a really good price range



GTX 960 ref is only 10% faster than GTX 950 SC 
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_950_SSC/30.html


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> This build will run games at HQ with good frame rate? Its in a really good price range


Not with a GTX 950, that card is meant for games like LoL or similar at 1080p.  Its an ok gaming card but for that money you can do a lot better.  Just spending an extra $20 on the video card will net you a good 10% performance or more depending on the game (Average is about 10%).







When you get down to the range at this point of GTX 960 and R9 380, the performance values start to drop off which is why at these prices I would just get an R9 380 and call it a day as the video card I linked to earlier.  Go for the most performance you can out of your GPU and you can keep better FPS and keep it longer.

If you want to look at specifically GTA 5, here is the result:


----------



## 64K (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> GTX 960 is only 8% faster than GTX 950
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_950_SSC/30.html



You're comparing a factory overclocked 950 to a reference 960. A reference 960 is 16% faster than a reference 950. You would need to compare an OC 960 to the OC 950 in your link to be fair about the difference in performance.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Not with a GTX 950, that card is meant for games like LoL or similar at 1080p.  Its an ok gaming card but for that money you can do a lot better.  Just spending an extra $20 on the video card will net you a good 10% performance or more depending on the game (Average is about 10%).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disagree , GTX 950 will beat Play Station 4



64K said:


> You're comparing a factory overclocked 950 to a reference 960. A reference 960 is 18% faster than a reference 950. You would need to compare an OC 960 to the OC 950 in your link to be fair about the difference in performance.



i edited my post


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> Disagree , GTX 950 will beat Play Station 4


 First of all, those are two completely different things as consoles (Even PC based ones) are programmed with them specifically in mind and their specs versus a PC which is more generic.  Second, not exactly as the PS4's hardware hint towards the performance and specs of an HD 7870~ which is above the GTX 950.  Even saying they are close, Consoles and the games on consoles are setup completely different and programmed so they can run optimally on the system and even optimized specifically for the system.

The point is, either way to maximize the performance of the system and buying a 950 in this budget is not a smart move when the upper cards that have more performance and can overclock as well can be had for an extra ~$20.


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> First of all, those are two completely different things as consoles (Even PC based ones) are programmed with them specifically in mind and their specs versus a PC which is more generic.  Second, not exactly as the PS4's hardware hint towards the performance and specs of an HD 7870~ which is above the GTX 950.  Even saying they are close, Consoles and the games on consoles are setup completely different and programmed so they can run optimally on the system and even optimized specifically for the system.
> 
> The point is, either way to maximize the performance of the system and buying a 950 in this budget is not a smart move when the upper cards that have more performance and can overclock as well can be had for an extra ~$20.


Throw some of the 20$ more ones at me


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> First of all, those are two completely different things as consoles (Even PC based ones) are programmed with them specifically in mind and their specs versus a PC which is more generic.  Second, not exactly as the PS4's hardware hint towards the performance and specs of an HD 7870~ which is above the GTX 950.  Even saying they are close, Consoles and the games on consoles are setup completely different and programmed so they can run optimally on the system and even optimized specifically for the system.
> 
> The point is, either way to maximize the performance of the system and buying a 950 in this budget is not a smart move when the upper cards that have more performance and can overclock as well can be had for an extra ~$20.



PS 4 has GPU slower than HD 7870 .  People do compare their rigs to PS 4 , to predict how future proof the rig is .


----------



## JATownes (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($62.98 @ Newegg)
> ...



This is a great build for the price.  I would save a little extra cash to grab a 960 or 970, and this would be a nice little gaming machine.

My 2 cents.

JAT


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> Throw some of the 20$ more ones at me


 
PowerColor R9 380
XFX R9 380
MSI R9 380

EVGA GTX 960 (Cheapest on newegg that I found)

The R9 380 is a little more powerful than even the GTX 960 so I would get that since its cheaper for more performance.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

HD 7870 - 8280 points 3D Mark 11
GTX 950 - 8660

http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> PowerColor R9 380
> XFX R9 380
> MSI R9 380
> 
> ...


And it would be compatible with these specs? 

*CPU:*Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:*ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($62.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:*G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($37.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:*Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($45.89 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:*
*Case:*Deepcool TESSERACT BF ATX Mid Tower Case ($35.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:*EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($33.98 @ Newegg)


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> And it would be compatible with these specs?
> 
> *CPU:*Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:*ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($62.98 @ Newegg)
> ...


 Yep, everything is fine and will work together.


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Yep, everything is fine and will work together.


Thanks a lot I'll look into these parts


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2016)

Would you be at all comfortable with used parts?  GTX 660-770's are available at great prices, at least on my CL.


----------



## 64K (Mar 16, 2016)

@OhhYeyo I may have missed it but do you already have a copy of Windows? If not you will need to budget for that too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2016)

@OhhYeyo 
 I won't mention what to add but I can mention what NOT to add. Don't try moving to a single hdd 3tb+ on that board since it's hybrid efi is funky and getting the board to boot GPT is a pain.

EDIT:

That mention should have been to @OhhYeyo

Another motherboard to mention, Asrock 970M . Bumping down to an FX4350 and bringing GPU up to an R9 380. Switching case over to ThermalTake Core v21. This will bring you crossfire at a later date on a mATX platform (if needed).


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @silentbogo I won't mention what to add but I can mention what NOT to add. Don't try moving to a single hdd 3tb+ on that board since it's hybrid efi is funky and getting the board to boot GPT is a pain.



Huh , regarding 3TB hdds , it is very funny at all . As if a lot of them fail


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> Huh , regarding 3TB hdds , it is very funny at all . As if a lot of them fail


Here's a nice little write up on it.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gb-hybrid-efi/


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @OhhYeyo
> I won't mention what to add but I can mention what NOT to add. Don't try moving to a single hdd 3tb+ on that board since it's hybrid efi is funky and getting the board to boot GPT is a pain.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Crossfire x8/x4 not very good


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> Crossfire x8/x4 not very good


Still a better board than the Giga 78LMT.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's a nice little write up on it.
> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gb-hybrid-efi/



For me 1TB is enough . It can store 100 games roughly . 100 games x$5 = $500 at least . So , nothing to worry about


----------



## wolar (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> Huh , regarding 3TB hdds , it is very funny at all . As if a lot of them fail


Actually the most reliable drives are 3tb according to some research, hitachi ones too.

For the build i suggest

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VnyFFT

Taking the MIL into account to get to 600$, if that's outside the price-range then first switch i5 to i3 then you can save about 20$ from the psu to evga's 500b

But i suggest to stretch the limit to fit a 380/960 and an i5 into the build  .

You can search online for the benchmarks but i think you can't do much better at this price range.
Also i put a somehow good quality case/psu


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Still a better board than the Giga 78LMT.



Single GPU rig is always better



wolar said:


> Actually the most reliable drives are 3tb according to some research, hitachi ones too.
> 
> For the build i suggest
> 
> ...



No , no i5 4460


----------



## wolar (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> No , no i5 4460


And why is that ? I didn't do much research on the prices but if its 20$ less than the next step then its worth it for this price range
Also i don't get why everyone think they "must" get an unlocked CPU, most of the time the performance doesn't justify the price difference.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2016)

Here's what I went with
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/jGh9hM



little cat said:


> Single GPU rig is always better



Not doubting you.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

wolar said:


> And why is that ? I didn't do much research on the prices but if its 20$ less than the next step then its worth it for this price range



i5 4460 clocks are relatively low 3.2/3.4GHz . It performs 10% slower than i5 4590 ,3.3/3.7GHz  which can handle GTX 970 . At least the CPU to last long .

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-haswell-refresh_4.html#sect0


----------



## wolar (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> i5 4460 clocks are relatively low 3.2/3.4GHz . It performs 10% slower than i5 4590 ,3.3/3.7GHz  which can handle GTX 970 . At least the CPU to last long .
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-haswell-refresh_4.html#sect0


I don't know if you are serious.. at 600$ you can't really do any better and i don't really see a big difference with those test (780 ti), above 60fps only there is some difference , as expected, but in this build it will be almost the same

Edit: As i said before , the best performance gain will be to get an i5 and a 380/960 for that price point and it seems like for 600$ you can get both which i think is the best to go for. For reduced price an i3 will do fine or the equivalent of amd(6300/8320). But he can get both i5 and 380 for 600$ so why get something that will perform worse ?
The build i listed btw is almost the same as @GhostRyder with some minor changes.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

wolar said:


> I don't know if you are serious.. at 600$ you can't really do any better and i don't really see a big difference with those test (780 ti), above 60fps only there is some difference , as expected, but in this build it will be almost the same



i mean future proof . When he gets a faster video card in 2 years , he could keep i5 4590 without losing noticeable performance


----------



## wolar (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> i mean future proof . When he gets a faster video card in 2 years , he could keep i5 4590 without losing noticeable performance


You can't quess that with dx12 coming, but i think the difference will be minimal between same cores cpus and a difference of 300mhz.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

wolar said:


> You can't quess that with dx12 coming, but i think the difference will be minimal between same cores cpus and a difference of 300mhz.



A way of gambling , of You


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> No , no i5 4460


Actually, if the OP is looking for $20, the i5-4460 has always been the CPU that gets the job done without all the fanfare.


little cat said:


> i mean future proof . When he gets a faster video card in 2 years , he could keep i5 4590 without losing noticeable performance


If you can show me a GPU test where 10% CPU difference made a difference, I'd like to see it.


OhhYeyo said:


> This build will run games at HQ with good frame rate? Its in a really good price range


At this price point, what you should be looking for is acceptable quality/features with acceptable frame rates.  An i5-4590 with a GTX 950 at 1080P will do just that.  If you want higher quality with more features, you're going to have to move up to a GTX 970 or R9 390 or better.  That's why I suggested used.  Buy something for $100 now and maybe pick up a used GTX 970 this fall when prices should plummet with the release of Pascal.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> i mean future proof . When he gets a faster video card in 2 years , he could keep i5 4590 without losing noticeable performance


 First off, core clocks can help in extreme CPU dependant scenarios but it is not a deciding factor.  The CPU's today in most cases are overkill even overclocked at this point.  Higher clocks are nicer but if his budget is a tiny bit constrained then a drop of a couple hundred megahertz isn't going to make a real difference unlike higher video cards (Least on Intel Processors because of their high IPC).
http://www.techspot.com/review/991-gta-5-pc-benchmarks/page6.html



little cat said:


> HD 7870 - 8280 points 3D Mark 11
> GTX 950 - 8660
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu


And?  In games they are neck and neck but that's irrelevant.  You can make a claim all you want about the parts being better or comparable to the PS4, however those things do not translate to real world.  If it was then ports like Arkham Knight would not exist.



little cat said:


> PS 4 has GPU slower than HD 7870 .  People do compare their rigs to PS 4 , to predict how future proof the rig is .


 That makes no sense, comparing specs to a console means nothing in the PC world especially down the road.  Parts fall off in performance, PC games get different optimization's, GPU's get different optimizations, etc.  If it was that simple, people would keep video cards for 6+ years because of console life spans.

Either way, point is when maximizing budget you can make consolations at certain spots to get the most out of it.  The i5 4460 can be one that makes a negligible difference while grabbing the higher video card will actually make a noticeable difference in the performance.


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually, if the OP is looking for $20, the i5-4460 has always been the CPU that gets the job done without all the fanfare.
> 
> If you can show me a GPU test where 10% CPU difference made a difference, I'd like to see it.
> 
> At this price point, what you should be looking for is acceptable quality/features with acceptable frame rates.  An i5-4590 with a GTX 950 at 1080P will do just that.  If you want higher quality with more features, you're going to have to move up to a GTX 970 or R9 390 or better.  That's why I suggested used.  Buy something for $100 now and maybe pick up a used GTX 970 this fall when prices should plummet with the release of Pascal.



Open the link i provided


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

So from what I got from the thread is this build here.
CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)

Motherboard: ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($62.98 @ Newegg)

Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($37.99 @ Newegg)

Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($45.89 @ OutletPC)

Video Card: PowerColor PCS+ Radeon R9 380 DirectX 12 AXR9 380 2GBD5-DHE 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Video Card



Case: Deepcool TESSERACT BF ATX Mid Tower Case ($35.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($33.98 @ Newegg)


----------



## JATownes (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> So from what I got from the thread is this build here.
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($62.98 @ Newegg)
> ...



That would make a nice gaming rig right there!  Don't forget a copy of Windows, as pointed out by @64K earlier.

JAT


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

JATownes said:


> That would make a nice gaming rig right there!  Don't forget a copy of Windows, as pointed out earlier.
> 
> JAT


Think you can link me to what version I should get? I'm not sure at all.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 16, 2016)

Full Version - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...88528&cm_re=windows_10-_-32-588-528-_-Product 

OEM Version - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...16892&cm_re=windows_10-_-32-416-892-_-Product


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2016)

There's a $20 off promo code for W10: http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail/latest/index-landing.aspx
*Expires today!*


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> So from what I got from the thread is this build here.
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($62.98 @ Newegg)
> ...




That's a good build within your budget.


----------



## wolar (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> So from what I got from the thread is this build here.
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($62.98 @ Newegg)
> ...


Only one recommendation is to get the WD ezex 1tb instead of the seagate , other than that its a really good build , if money allow it jump to higher quality PSU


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> So from what I got from the thread is this build here.
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($62.98 @ Newegg)
> ...


Great build, that will be great for a very long time!


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

With R9 380
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($62.98 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($37.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($45.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 380 2GB Video Card  ($163.98 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Deepcool TESSERACT BF ATX Mid Tower Case  ($35.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* EVGA 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($33.98 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $570.80
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-03-16 19:19 EDT-0400_


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> With R9 380
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> ...


Is the power supply enough ?


----------



## little cat (Mar 16, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> Is the power supply enough ?



If it wasnt , i wouldnt have put it in . EVGA 500W B is a good average quality PSU

i5 4590 -84W
R9 380 - 190W
other 100W
-----
374W roughly , pcpartpicker says 363W

EVGA 500W B has 40A on + 12V rail or 480W alse two 6+2 pin power connectors


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 17, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> Is the power supply enough ?


Even on high overclocks on the normal gaming systems (Like i7 6700K or similar from different lineups) you can handle the highest single GPU card with a 500watt power supply in most cases (Some with overclocking the card are safer with a 550watt).  So in your case, that is way more than enough.


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 18, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Even on high overclocks on the normal gaming systems (Like i7 6700K or similar from different lineups) you can handle the highest single GPU card with a 500watt power supply in most cases (Some with overclocking the card are safer with a 550watt).  So in your case, that is way more than enough.


Do you think this monitor is a good start ? For what I'm building


----------



## JATownes (Mar 18, 2016)

I used to use an Asus almost just like that (VH222). It's been a great monitor for over 5 years and my wife is still using it today.  In my opinion the pixel pitch on the 1920x1080 21.5" makes it look sharper than the 1920x1080 24" monitors.


----------



## little cat (Mar 18, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> Do you think this monitor is a good start ? For what I'm building



http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-monitor-vs247hp
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/acer-h6...D=1&siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-8xUAF324yPYlcpPDMBkJqA


----------



## little cat (Mar 18, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> How does this whole rebate thing work? I googled it but I just can't understand it



I live in Europe
PS :
i added another monitor .


----------



## JATownes (Mar 18, 2016)

little cat said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/acer-h6...D=1&siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-8xUAF324yPYlcpPDMBkJqA



That's a nice monitor, and is an IPS too. Good find.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> How does this whole rebate thing work? I googled it but I just can't understand it


Most manufacturers, you just mail in a form and the UPC proof of purchase by a certain postmarked date. 

@JATownes  single input, vga. Unsure if I like that, seems like the only con. I like the Asus a little better, great find @little cat .


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 18, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> Do you think this monitor is a good start ? For what I'm building


Yea, looks fine and I have seen plenty of people order it and are happy.

It all depends on how much you want to spend on a monitor and what you want in one as there are tons of choices out there but that one is pretty decent.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 18, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @JATownes  single input, vga. Unsure if I like that, seems like the only con. I like the Asus a little better, great find @little cat .



Good catch!  Didn't even see that, single vga input would be a deal breaker imo.


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 18, 2016)

little cat said:


> I live in Europe
> PS :
> i added another monitor .


I wanted to switch cases cause I read some reviews on the last one but here's this one I just want to know if its compatible 
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/deepcool-case-tesseractsw


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 18, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> I wanted to switch cases cause I read some reviews on the last one but here's this one I just want to know if its compatible
> https://pcpartpicker.com/part/deepcool-case-tesseractsw


 With your build?  Yea, its a standard ATX case.  I don't see anything that stands out to cause a problem.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2016)

Newegg has the XFX Radeon R9 380X R9-380X-4255 4GB for $191.49 after promo code and MIR and it comes with Ashes of the Singularity.  If you can make this fit in your budget, I highly recommend it.


----------



## little cat (Mar 18, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> I wanted to switch cases cause I read some reviews on the last one but here's this one I just want to know if its compatible
> https://pcpartpicker.com/part/deepcool-case-tesseractsw



The case supports cards up to 310mm and CPU coolers up to 165mm 
http://www.deepcool.com/product/case/2014-05/9_840.shtml


----------



## wolar (Mar 19, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Newegg has the XFX Radeon R9 380X R9-380X-4255 4GB for $191.49 after promo code and MIR and it comes with Ashes of the Singularity.  If you can make this fit in your budget, I highly recommend it.


It can fit with the build i posted previously (http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VnyFFT), with
Deepcool TESSERACT and evga 500b saving ~30$
Edit: thats 380 for 170, so yea for 190 380x going with the case and psu above it will be ~590$


----------



## OhhYeyo (Mar 19, 2016)

wolar said:


> It can fit with the build i posted previously (http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VnyFFT), with
> Deepcool TESSERACT and evga 500b saving ~30$
> Edit: thats 380 for 170, so yea for 190 380x going with the case and psu above it will be ~590$


But that's with rebates I'm currently at around 900+ without rebates but this includes everything 
Not sure if I should be a couple used parts Now or not


----------



## wolar (Mar 19, 2016)

OhhYeyo said:


> But that's with rebates I'm currently at around 900+ without rebates but this includes everything
> Not sure if I should be a couple used parts Now or not


how about this ? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wZFYyc 

If this is above your limit then you have to drop the cpu from i5 to i3 or go AMD, which i advice to stretch abit to get the i5.


----------

